# Heartworm for young pup



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is what my Vet said for Timi too - something about how long the life cycle of heart worms is. Also said no need for testing at that age, just start it at six months. I also only give it every six weeks and only when it is warm enough for Mosquitos around here, which she also agrees is fine, but warns that the manufacturer won't pay for heartworm treatment if you don't follow the package instructions, but to me that is a stupid thing to say - she agrees that the protocol will protect her from heart worms, so why worry about who would pay for treatment?!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I follow the same heartworm preventative schedule as Tiny Poodles.

I would add that if you have a pet health insurance plan (we have Pet Plan for our pup) they will likely also NOT cover heartworm treatment if, heaven forbid, our modified preventative schedule fails to protect our pup. I called and spoke to Pet Plan about it when we thought our dog might not be able to tolerate the chemicals in a preventative. They said it would require a special rider on the plan if he couldn't take the preventatives.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just gave Javelin his first dose of heartworm med this morning. He is nine weeks old today. He also got Advantix II today. Both vet and breeder were on board about starting now, but he does already weigh over ten pounds too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sparkyjoe said:


> I follow the same heartworm preventative schedule as Tiny Poodles.
> 
> 
> 
> I would add that if you have a pet health insurance plan (we have Pet Plan for our pup) they will likely also NOT cover heartworm treatment if, heaven forbid, our modified preventative schedule fails to protect our pup. I called and spoke to Pet Plan about it when we thought our dog might not be able to tolerate the chemicals in a preventative. They said it would require a special rider on the plan if he couldn't take the preventatives.



Would they even cover it if you didn't give it 12 months a year? Well I am just not going to let fear of $ convince me to give my dogs extra toxic chemicals. We are in a REALLY low risk area with zero risk from November - April, and I won't give my dog any more than is absolutely necessary. My vet agrees that every six weeks during the warm months is sufficient protection, and that is that!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Would they even cover it if you didn't give it 12 months a year? Well I am just not going to let fear of $ convince me to give my dogs extra toxic chemicals. We are in a REALLY low risk area with zero risk from November - April, and I won't give my dog any more than is absolutely necessary. My vet agrees that every six weeks during the warm months is sufficient protection, and that is that!


No, Tiny, they likely wouldn't cover heartworm treatment if the meds (poisons) aren't given year around. 

I agree with you, I'll take those chances to reduce the amount of poison we give our pup. As an added precaution, we will also likely get heartworm tests every 6 months or so, just to keep an eye on things.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Just started both of my poodles on Sentinel Spectrum a few weeks ago. I gave it to them with food, and they tolerated it well. Our puppy was about 3 and 1/2 months old at the time and weighed about 3 lbs.

I found the best price at California Pet Pharmacy. They have great prices and it shipped out fast. We had to get a Rx for motion sickness today and the vet charged me $13.00 for it. I checked the price at CPC when I got home, and they sell it for $7.99  So I overpaid at the vets office. The reason I wanted to go with Sentinel Spectrum is after researching heartworm products, the Sentinel Spectrum covers hooks, tapes (both kinds) heartworms, fleas, whips and rounds. So it protects both ways. Also it is actually cheaper and covers better than what I was using before. My vet said to start by six months old, because we live in a high risk area. So far we have been pleased with the results.

BeBe


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can certainly understand that many of you have concerns about giving excessive medications and immunizations. I also understand that there are alternative ways to deal with immunizations, but want to urge you all to make sure that you are doing what your veterinarians recommend as effective heartworm prevention. This is an _*awful*_ disease that is difficult and expensive to treat. By the time many dogs have any symptoms at all, their hearts and nearby blood vessels will be clogged with worms. The treatment involves a drug that contains arsenic. Don't take chances.

Heartworms in Dogs: Facts and Myths

Here are pictures. _*Warning*_ this is not for those who are squeamish.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

My spoo puppy was given his first heartworm as a sample pill at my first vet visit. He was about 11 weeks and I chose the Sentinel Spectrum like BeBe uses. Where I live, the mosquitoes are brutal. My vet office recommends we give heartworm meds between March and November. They say it's ok to skip Dec/Jan/Feb because it gets so cold here. My spoo hasn't appeared to have any reaction, and I started back up again this spring. I just toss it on top of his kibble and it gets inhaled with everything else. 

Whatever you chose, definitely shop around. A spoo dose is going to be more expensive than that for a tpoo. I think I paid $40-$50 at 1-800-pet-meds for 6 monthly doses. It was cheaper than my vet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We also give a winter holiday from all of those meds.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I can certainly understand that many of you have concerns about giving excessive medications and immunizations. I also understand that there are alternative ways to deal with immunizations, but want to urge you all to make sure that you are doing what your veterinarians recommend as effective heartworm prevention. This is an _*awful*_ disease that is difficult and expensive to treat. By the time many dogs have any symptoms at all, their hearts and nearby blood vessels will be clogged with worms. The treatment involves a drug that contains arsenic. Don't take chances.
> 
> Heartworms in Dogs: Facts and Myths
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I also agree with this. I've worked with my last vet to get this schedule, and talked it over with our current vet.

She told me that they don't have a problem with us completely skipping flea/tick meds if we so choose, but she was very insistent on heartworm prevention. She said that they've had several dogs come back positive from our area.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And we can't skip the flea/*tick* prevention because we have so much Lyme disease! Yikes!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You can start it earlier, just be sure to start it by 6 months.


----------



## Curly-Wurly (Jun 7, 2015)

Mvinotime said:


> My vet of 25 years retired so my new pup is seeing a new vet who recommends that I start heartworm prevention at six mos of age. I haven't had a puppy in almost ten years but I swear that seems odd to me and that I recall starting my Cresteds much earlier. My boy is a ten week old standard. at what age do you all recommend starting prevention? Thanks!


Hmm, well just a heads up, Panacur is often given to really young puppies by breeders. If you give Panacur Plus your dog will be protected against heartworm as well as other nasty parasites.


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh I don't know. Teddy is my first dog so I just went with what the vet said. He has been getting monthly heartworm treatment since around 4 months old. The 2 cats also get it despite the fact they can't get outside here in Seoul. I'm now starting to wonder if we should stop the cat's medication and give Teddy a break in the winter months. He also got neutered at 6 months on the recommendation of my vet which I now regret in hindsight. As long as you feel the you are doing the best you can to keep him safe then I think going with your gut is best!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SeoulTeddy said:


> Oh I don't know. Teddy is my first dog so I just went with what the vet said. He has been getting monthly heartworm treatment since around 4 months old. The 2 cats also get it despite the fact they can't get outside here in Seoul. I'm now starting to wonder if we should stop the cat's medication and give Teddy a break in the winter months. He also got neutered at 6 months on the recommendation of my vet which I now regret in hindsight. As long as you feel the you are doing the best you can to keep him safe then I think going with your gut is best!



Well if it is too cold for Mosquitos to breed then it is impossible to get heartworms! You will however have to get him tested for it just to be safe before restarting the meds in the Spring.


----------



## BuzzLady (Nov 24, 2015)

*heartworm-related question*

Hi,
my vet told us that heart worm medicine has to be given every month throughout all the dog's life. I seem to remember that with previous dogs years ago it was more like a 6-month deal. Does anyone know if it's really necessary to go back and get the prescription every month, lifelong? Thank you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BuzzLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> my vet told us that heart worm medicine has to be given every month throughout all the dog's life. I seem to remember that with previous dogs years ago it was more like a 6-month deal. Does anyone know if it's really necessary to go back and get the prescription every month, lifelong? Thank you!



It really depends upon where you live - we give it 6 weeks after it has gotten too cold for mosquitos, and don't give it again until 6weeks after it has been warm enough for them, and every six weeks until we stop.
Approximately June through October here in NYC.
But you do have to do a blood test before starting it up again if you don't give it year round.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I live in a very low heartworm area, so my vet is going to start Maizie on Heartgard at 1 year old after the blood test. We keep our other dogs on it monthly, year-round, for convenience and peace of mind.


----------



## BuzzLady (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for responding! We live in Texas, but just moved here this year. I am not sure about the mosquito situation in winter, but the difference in heart worm treatment makes more sense now. Thanks!


----------

